# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Kostenloses SUSE Linux Training von Novell

## bom

Bei Novell kann man jetzt auch einen SUSE Linux Kurs herunterladen, der vor allem Anfängern Linux nahebringt.

Wer also der englischen Sprache mächtig ist, kann ihn sich unter http://download.novell.com/Download?...d=Fgj9aU1v9iM~ herunterladen.

Davor müsst ihr euch allerdings bei Novell registrieren(da kommt kein unerwünschter SPAM  :Wink:  )
Registrien kann man sich hier: https://secure-www.novell.com/selfre...ateAccount.jsp

----------


## keiner_1

danke für den Tipp,

aber hier wird absolut nur auf die grafische Oberfläche eingegangen (KDE). Ich denke wer ein GUI nicht bedienen kann, kann sicher kein Englisch  :Wink: 

greez
adme

----------


## connect_it

> danke für den Tipp,
> 
> aber hier wird absolut nur auf die grafische Oberfläche eingegangen (KDE). Ich denke wer ein GUI nicht bedienen kann, kann sicher kein Englisch 
> 
> greez
> adme


Du als Apfler hast da mit Englisch dann sicher keine Probs...

----------

